# I Dont Know Whats Wrong



## ChanTheSuperDip (Sep 28, 2011)

I do know that my piranha doesnt have ick. 
The top of my piranha lately has been turning pinkish white colour and the fins have been turning white.
What could this be and is there any medication i could get for it?
If you need to see what i mean i will post pictures upon request.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Pictures would help but it kind of sounds like ammonia burn. What are the ammonia levels in your tank and how often are you doing water changes?


----------

